# win cc flexible zum download



## linuxluder (10 Dezember 2006)

hi,

kennt jemand von euch einen link, wo man sich win cc flexible (30 tage trial) downloaden kann. vielen dank

jo


----------



## Flo (11 Dezember 2006)

hoffe du hast nen schnellen Rechner, denn sonst kommen Dir die 30 Tage vor wie ne Stunde!  
sorry, bringt zwar nichts aber ich wollts mal loswerden!


----------



## Ralle (11 Dezember 2006)

Laß dir doch von Seemens die Trial-CD schicken.
http://www.automation.siemens.com/infocenter/order_form.aspx?lang=de

Bei:
*SIMATIC HMI*
WinCC flexible 2005 SP1 - Trial CD
für Windows 2000 Professional SP4 / 
Windows XP Professional SP1/SP2


----------

